# Is beef bologna safe for hedgehogs?



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

Just curious if this is alright to feed my hedgehog in moderation.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No, processed meats are to high in fat and sodium and shouldn't be fed.


----------

